# Pigeons & Doves



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, okay I am prepared for the scoffing at my ignorance  - but can someone tell me the difference between pigeons and doves? Can they be caged together to become friends? or even mates? We have placed Podgy outside in his cage a few times and just recently one of 'our' wild wood doves (I think that's what they are called) landed on his cage and my daughter told me that they cooed to each other. We have a few that regularly come to be fed and watered in my garden. 

I have been wondering at Podgy's strange antics lately & trying to decide if he needs a friend. Also trying to discover if he is a he or a she  I thought a male because he has become quite vocal and puffs, tail drags, nuzzles and then tries to 'mate' (ya know what I mean? wink wink )with my foot. Or he will do the same but then bite my foot depending on his mood! But another thing we have noticed is his gentle cooing to the little cat balls (with the bells in them) in his cage and he will try and push them under his chest to lay on them - except they are too big. I think he is confused about his gender, hee hee.

Anyway, just wondering about the compatibility of doves and pigeons.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Podgy's Mum said:


> Hi all, okay I am prepared for the scoffing at my ignorance  - but can someone tell me the difference between pigeons and doves? Can they be caged together to become friends? or even mates? We have placed Podgy outside in his cage a few times and just recently one of 'our' wild wood doves (I think that's what they are called) landed on his cage and my daughter told me that they cooed to each other. We have a few that regularly come to be fed and watered in my garden.
> 
> I have been wondering at Podgy's strange antics lately & trying to decide if he needs a friend. Also trying to discover if he is a he or a she  I thought a male because he has become quite vocal and puffs, tail drags, nuzzles and then tries to 'mate' (ya know what I mean? wink wink )with my foot. Or he will do the same but then bite my foot depending on his mood! But another thing we have noticed is his gentle cooing to the little cat balls (with the bells in them) in his cage and he will try and push them under his chest to lay on them - except they are too big. I think he is confused about his gender, hee hee.
> 
> ...


he does sound like a male... Doves and pigeons should not be together as the larger pigeon can harm the smaller slighter dove.. but it is not written in stone... I would say sometimes if the more aggressive dove were the male his partner could be a calm pigeon hen...if they like each other and not harm each other then great... but usually it is not that way...and doves can start fights that they just can not win with the bigger pigeon.. as far as finding him a friend.and or mate that would be nice ... but not a wild pigeon.. you really want to keep them away from your domestic caged bird..they can transfer disease that podgey has not had to deal with..... Im assumming podgey is a Dove....so I would find him a hen dove of his own kind to be safe.... of course if you do.., the introduction has to be done slow.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Males do sit on eggs.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Spirit Wings, Podgy was a rescued baby feral pigeon. Thanks for your advice yet again! You will probably discover the new thread I started from a question I had from another reply of yours regarding his moulting, would be interested in your response.

Look forward to reading it. All the best,
Dana


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooter did all of that, especially the cat jingle ball toy thing - LOL - I posted almost the same question "is this mating behaviour??" We all thought that Coots was a boy with the stomping and posturing. THEN about 5 minutes after my post...Cooter laid an egg! I can always tell when the next pair of eggs is coming- she starts cooing to the toy and carrying it around and putting it in her nest and sitting on it - she even sits on it sometimes along with the eggs. It looks odd-since the ball doesn't fit real well, but then she's happy and that is all that matters.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Maureen, I am going to start looking for eggs too! He does exactly the same thing with the jingle ball. I have a box thing in his cage with bedding in it that he goes into and shuffles his feet around to make an nest shape, then he gathers the shredded paper to make it cozy. I actually saw him take the ball in just yesterday - so funny!

Dana


----------

